# Why did you join TBT?



## Fabioisonfire (Jun 2, 2008)

This is a poll. Vote and discuss.


----------



## Bulerias (Jun 2, 2008)

None of the above -- I joined per Storm's request, to help set things up and stuff.


----------



## Fabioisonfire (Jun 2, 2008)

Bulerias said:
			
		

> None of the above -- I joined per Storm's request, to help set things up and stuff.


Ah- slave labor.

Makes sense.


----------



## Tyler (Jun 2, 2008)

I actually joined because of Animal Crossing, belive it or not. D=


----------



## SL92 (Jun 2, 2008)

ACWW came out, and I was among the hundreds of noobs that strolled onto the forum.

I could spice up the story a bit, but mneh.


----------



## Nate (Jun 2, 2008)

I joined because it was an AC forum, and I was addicted to ACWW. Haha.


----------



## DarthGohan1 (Jun 2, 2008)

the bell guard
bul and storm


----------



## Micah (Jun 2, 2008)

I joined because AC was my first game and I love'd' it. Storm sent me a link from Nsider and I joined.


----------



## dragonflamez (Jun 2, 2008)

I wanted another forum to hang out on.


----------



## JJRamone2 (Jun 2, 2008)

Storm invite.


----------



## MGMT (Jun 2, 2008)

SMD911 showed me this place.


----------



## UltraByte (Jun 3, 2008)

Saw a link on NSider (dear god, I still can't believe how lucky I was to escape that place), and joined.


----------



## ƒish (Jun 3, 2008)

It was like the Crossing Guardian on Nsider, only every thread wasn't about flowers, or how bob was so cool. I Liked the Crossing Guardian, and the people, and figured this would be the place we could actually get to know each other.


----------



## Fabioisonfire (Jun 3, 2008)

[quote author="


----------



## sunate (Jun 4, 2008)

Yea I found this place on the ninsider and also Used to be Bam!Bam! showed this to me.


----------



## Jeremy (Jun 4, 2008)

Fabioisonfire said:
			
		

> [quote author="


----------



## Melee201 (Jun 4, 2008)

I joined because Nsider closed.


----------



## Grawr (Jun 4, 2008)

ACWW came out, I was one of those obsessed n00bs...

And here I am.


----------



## ƒish (Jun 4, 2008)

Fabioisonfire said:
			
		

> [quote author="


----------



## Micah (Jun 4, 2008)

[quote author="


----------



## Kyle (Jun 4, 2008)

I was a ACWW noob. 
I joined shortly after Christmas because I couldn't find a white scallop, so I asked you guys and ended up staying.


----------



## Micah (Jun 4, 2008)

Kyle said:
			
		

> I was a ACWW noob.
> I joined shortly after Christmas because I couldn't find a white scallop, so I asked you guys and ended up staying.


Ha, I remember that! :gyroidtongue:


----------



## Jeremy (Jun 4, 2008)

But wait... which one of you first joined with the name Blathers?


----------



## UltraByte (Jun 4, 2008)

stormcommander said:
			
		

> But wait... which one of you first joined with the name Blathers?


That was Gengar.


----------



## MGMT (Jun 4, 2008)

UltraByte said:
			
		

> stormcommander said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Didn't Gengar have like 4 names?


----------



## Micah (Jun 4, 2008)

only_half_evil333 said:
			
		

> UltraByte said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think he had Xemnas too.


----------



## Fabioisonfire (Jun 4, 2008)

Me = Pokefab, Fabio, Fabioisonfire.


----------



## Micah (Jun 4, 2008)

I was tomNook. NookPTP, tomNook, then Koehler. 

(I hate all of them and want my name changed)


----------



## Zero_13 (Jun 4, 2008)

Animal Crossing Ask Center 

D:


----------



## Jeremy (Jun 4, 2008)

Zero_13 said:
			
		

> Animal Crossing Ask Center
> 
> D:


Yaaaaaaaaaaaaaa!

And I guess that's why I joined... well if it wasn't for the ACAC, I doubt I would have created TBT.  And then, of course, we made every staff member of the ACAC join TBT... that was a pretty good idea!


----------



## Fanghorn (Jun 5, 2008)

Zero_13 said:
			
		

> Animal Crossing Ask Center
> 
> D:


Same here. 

But, I have changed my name a few times, Mr. Mayo, Picklewarrior, and now I'm sticking with Fanghorn.


----------



## Micah (Jun 5, 2008)

Fanghorn said:
			
		

> Zero_13 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Picklewarrior was my first friend here.


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Jun 5, 2008)

I don't remember exactly.


----------



## Furry Sparks (Jun 6, 2008)

Storm (I think it was storm?) told me to for the ACAC.


----------



## Triforce3force (Jul 5, 2008)

Because of the ACAC back in Nsider.  I was one of the beginning members, actually.   Storm told me to.  :gyroidveryhappy:


----------



## Symerwizkid22 (Aug 9, 2008)

I wanted a place to talk about games.  I'm actually not a big AC fan, and I sold AC:WW- my only AC game.  I just like quaint communities like this chat about games and such.

And affiliation purposes, of course.


----------



## Micah (Aug 9, 2008)

Symerwizkid22 said:
			
		

> I wanted a place to talk about games.  I'm actually not a big AC fan, and I sold AC:WW- my only AC game.  I just like quaint communities like this chat about games and such.
> 
> And affiliation purposes, of course.


What other forum are you a part of?


----------



## ULT.DARKSAMUS (Aug 10, 2008)

A thread on NSider.

I joined cause I was addicted to AC at the time.

I'm not really anymore but... yeah.


----------



## Symerwizkid22 (Aug 10, 2008)

Koehler said:
			
		

> Symerwizkid22 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The link is located in my signature.  We are also an affiliate of The Bell Tree; of course.


----------



## Deleted User (Aug 11, 2008)

Um... hi. Just joined. I joined because my site is now affiliates with this here Bell Tree, so I figured it'd be rude if I didn't. >_>


----------



## SL92 (Aug 11, 2008)

blubomber17 said:
			
		

> Um... hi. Just joined. I joined because my site is now affiliates with this here Bell Tree, so I figured it'd be rude if I didn't. >_>


Even here, you managed to use >_> in your post.


----------



## Symerwizkid22 (Aug 11, 2008)

Shadow_][quote="blubomber17 said:
			
		

> Um... hi. Just joined. I joined because my site is now affiliates with this here Bell Tree, so I figured it'd be rude if I didn't. >_>


Even here, you managed to use >_> in your post.[/quote]He overuses it everywhere.


----------



## TwilightKing (Aug 12, 2008)

I joined with S_L for AC:WW news and friends


----------



## Deleted User (Aug 13, 2008)

Symerwizkid22 said:
			
		

> Shadow_][quote="blubomber17 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He overuses it everywhere.[/quote]I disagree. >_>


----------



## JJH (Aug 13, 2008)

I wanted a place to discuss Animal Crossing: Wild World, and when I searched the Invisionfree directory, this was one of the first places to show up.


----------



## SL92 (Aug 13, 2008)

blubomber17 said:
			
		

> Symerwizkid22 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I disagree. >_>[/quote]>______________________>


Got that out of me. Yeah, what TK said.


----------



## VantagE (Aug 14, 2008)

Totally joined because of ACC... Can't wait tell it gets here.


----------



## Gabby (Aug 14, 2008)

I joined because I wanted to talk about AC...

Heh, when I came here I thought you guyez didn't know squat about AC..


----------

